
Bypassing SWD/JTAG Lock on NRF52 MCUs - fra
https://limitedresults.com/2020/06/nrf52-debug-resurrection-approtect-bypass/
======
fra
Original title is "nRF52 Debug Resurrection (APPROTECT Bypass)" which I felt
was less descriptive (most don't know what the APROTECT bit is).

